# Fluval fresh & plant 2.0 What can I grow par? 75 gallon



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm just looking for some advice from anyone on par levels. What range is this light in on a 75 gallon? 

No information on Fluvals site. Their par tests stop at 18" My tank is 21"

Any first hand accounts with this light on this size tank


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi wantsome,

Maybe my review will help, I tried it on my 75 gallon.


----------

